

What I learned in jail last night - bocajuniors
http://gawker.com/364622/what-i-learned-in-jail-last-night

======
JeffL
That is really scary the things they were arresting people for. Think how much
better the police could actually protect us and do their jobs if they weren't
arresting people for taking two seats on the subway or drinking a beer!

~~~
phaedrus
Reminds me of how kids were doing drugs in my high school while the principal
had a campaign that "we really need to crack down on _gum chewing_ in the
halls."

------
bocajuniors
i always thought america stood for the worst and the best, with new york
beeing some of the best. what's happening?

~~~
ken
Wherever did you get the idea that New York City was "some of the best"?

~~~
bocajuniors
i visited once and kind of liked it.

